# Pecan Shells for Smoking???



## butchms (Apr 18, 2011)

*Has anyone ever used pecan shells for smoking? I can have all I want from a local sheller. Just trying to find out if they might work in a smoke box of an electric smoker. Comserned that they might produce a bitter taste like bark.*


----------



## thebarbequeen (Apr 18, 2011)

I know of cold smoked cheese using hazelnut shells.  I don't know what shells would do in heat - anyone???


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 19, 2011)

I've used pistachio shells.  My only concern with Pecans might be either a bitter taste or a toxin released (some nuts have cyanide, etc., but I don't know about the shells/husks.).


----------



## fife (Apr 19, 2011)

Have not tryed it let us know how it truns out.


----------



## alblancher (Apr 19, 2011)

Works fine when used in small quantitities,  if you use to much they become kind of bitter but just a handful or two works great when added to a charcoal fire.  I don't see how a watt burner would be different


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2011)

Interesting!


----------



## casmurf (Apr 19, 2011)

I smoke cheese using the soldering iron trick and pecan shells all the time its  great.  I have also lit one piece of charcoal  placed it in a empty veggie can then put a hand full of shells on top works good as well.


----------



## butchms (Apr 20, 2011)

*Thanks for all the replys. I am going to try some sjells on chickrn this week end. I hope the results turn out well. IH it does I will have an endless supply to smoke with.*


----------

